# Need Balloon Molly advice



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure she's pregnant, rounder than normal, gravid spot (not real dark but noticeable) but for about 2 weeks she is staying mainly on the bottom - resting? When I feed & she realizes what's going on she comes up & eats well & looks fine, even chasing the others away from the food but I'm concerned about the sitting on the bottom. I've been giving some fresh water every day or every other day & I've added some salt. If she's just waiting to drop, is this normal to act like this for two weeks? My platys may hide for a day or so before dropping but not this long. Any ideas?


----------



## MegTheFish (Jan 19, 2005)

When my balloon molly gave birth I didn't even know she was pregnat in the first place...one day she just stayed near the bottom and I ended up with fry. I have another balloon molly that has been pregnat for over a month...she isn't laying on the ground though. She's acting normal. I would worry if your molly stopped eating...but if she doesn't really look sick then I wouldn't worry yet. Sorry I'm not much help :|


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

megthefish you are help because you just took the words right out of my mouth. :lol:


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replys. This is my tank at work, when I came in yesterday to check she came up to eat & same this morning. She still looks fine & is very hungry so I'll just keep an eye on her. Meg, when your balloon had babies, how many were there & what size were they when born? I read they take about 60 days - is that correct?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Mollies (and most other common livebeareres) can give birth every 3 months. She could have from 1 to 200 fry. They take anywhere from 1 day to a week to give birth once they start.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Simpte - thanks for the info :shock: Oh My - 1 to 200! This is my first balloon - Now I'm really excited. I hope it's more than 1 & less than 200. anywhere in between will do!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad we could help! Most likely she will not have more than 50.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

lol

i have 6 balloon mollies: 4 females and 2 males. i've had 4 of them for about 2 months (i've added 2 females this month). anyways, i had thought at least one of my females was pregnant, but nothing happened! now, i think the same one plus another one might be pregnant but i dont want to anticipate anything and get frustrated later, but i would love to see some little balloon fry swimming around!!


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

HI Chrishina, I am anxious for little balloons too. I bought a pair but the male died 2 days later & when I went back about 1 week later to get another they weren't doing well. So my female is in with platys. the balloons were breeding in the bag before I turned them loose - pretty funny. I thought she was due a while back too but didn't see any babies, but she sure looks like it now. They are very cute & have a lot of personality. What colors do you have? Mine is yellow & white striped.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hi!

my males are orange stripped and there are 2 whitish / very light orangish stripped, 1 silver with black spots and 1 orange and black! it's hard to describe, actually!

here's some photos!

the orange/black female and two males









the silver with black spots. you can also see one male and just part of one of the whitish female.









one of the males









the whitish females









i LOVE them!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

So do I.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Chrisinha, thanks for the pics. Very cute! I like the silver w/ black, looks like he has a mask on. what size tank are they in? Your orange striped is what mine looks like. Once my platy babies grow some more & can be moved I plan on more balloons! Please keep me posted on yours & any fry you may have. If mine ever drops I'll post the big news also. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

oops! just saw this post now!

they're in a 20 gallon long tank. dont worry, as soon as i see some balloon fry swimming around, you'll be the first one to know! :wink:


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, she is still sitting on the bottom in the back corner. Still comes up when she realizes it's dinner, eats like a pig, shoves the platys around to get to the food, once it's gone - back to the bottom. This has been several weeks now. Should I still not be concerned?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i wish i could help but my knowledge is very limited if anything at all. one of my guppies had her fry today. i actually think she's not done yet. her behavior was exactly the same. she went to the corner at the bottom of the tank. when i saw there was a fry swimming around. 
are the males nagging her? did you raise the temps a little. i've heard it encourages them to drop the fry. sorry, dont know what to say.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Chrisinha, your reply did help, thanks. She was eager for breakfast this morning & looked fine. The only males in with her are juvenile platys & they don't pay any attention to he except to get out of the way when she's eating - she gets very bossy. I'll try raising the temp - it's at 80 now - so you think about 82 would be OK? Thanks again.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i dont have a lot of experience. i've heard 82F might be too high, but my tank's temp reached 82 a lot of times and the fish were fine. just dont forget to run an air pump because the higher the temp, the less is the oxygen levels in the water.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok - will do! This tank has heated up to about 82 on warmer days & they didn't seem affected but I'll keep a close eye on them & maybe just go 1 degree up. I wouldn't let it get any higher than that. I'll keep you posted on the outcome - which I hope will be little bitty balloons everywhere  She ate real good today & was actually out a little more than she has been in the last week. Thanks for your help!!!!!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

glad i could help! keep me posted and good luck!


----------

